# Direct drive



## Mihaela_Stephan

Mentionez ca face parte dintr-un manual de instalare a unui aparat de schimbator de caldura.
Contextul este acesta:
       a) Direct drive:
  - Make sure the motor spindle and the fan shaft are exactly aligned.


----------



## anto33

Din textul precedent îmi dau seama că este vorba despre acţionarea directă: axul motorului şi carcasa ventilatorului trebuie să fie perfect aliniate.


----------



## Mihaela_Stephan

<<>> Textul a capatat contur, se potriveste perfect contextului meu.


----------



## *achille

anto33 said:


> Din textul precedent îmi dau seama că este vorba despre acţionarea directă: axul motorului şi carcasa ventilatorului trebuie să fie perfect aliniate.


No, you got it wrong. The shaft is actually not 'carcasa'; possible confusion for engineers. I hope my remark is not too late and will be passed into the final version. Hint: it is a direct drive, ie. motor and fan are directly connected, never mind the casing (carcasa). Now, what is a shaft?


----------



## Mihaela_Stephan

Thanks. Yes,  you have right.Shaft it means-ax. I will correct.


----------



## OldAvatar

Sunt de acord cu achille!
direct drive = cuplu direct (fără alte angrenaje)


----------

